# substrate?



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

what kind of plant substrate/fertilizer do you guys use?


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

i use pool filter sand and root tablets


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

you can buy plant fertilser sticks for your lfs, but you dont really need them if you keep a good stock of fish they will do the fertilzing for you.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

was gunna make a thread but this ones allready here so...
how much substrate is best for plants?, and its small gravel


----------



## tick (Apr 16, 2004)

Lonald said:


> was gunna make a thread but this ones allready here so...
> how much substrate is best for plants?, and its small gravel










3 to 4 inches for planted tanks.This is so roots could get good ancourage.Dont let the gravel be to small like sand 1mm to 3mm and not sharp since this could damage the roots.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

gravel is best cause the fish terds go into the roots and base of the plants were as with sand it just stays on top,

am i correct, thats wut i have always thought,


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

its quite a bit bigger then sand, and the terd theory sounds about right


----------



## tick (Apr 16, 2004)

:laugh: Yea on gravel its more readly available.But thats not the only reason its since sand tends to compact and it creates anaerobic conditions from stagnation and could create toxic gasses.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I use flourite for substrate and flourish for ferts.


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

I have Seachem Onyx Sand that is stable porous gravel for the natural planted aquarium.


----------



## Squwigy (Oct 4, 2004)

Flourite is a great substrate for a planted aquarium. If you already have a substrate you can add some pure Laterite. Flourite is rich in iron and is the best substrate for a planted aquarium I'v ever used.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

Squwigy said:


> Flourite is a great substrate for a planted aquarium. If you already have a substrate you can add some pure Laterite. Flourite is rich in iron and is the best substrate for a planted aquarium I'v ever used.


 awesome man, dude, i just got like a few bags of flourite, i washed it and sh*t but it still cloudy in the tank,

anyway, my goal is to have the nicest planted 75 gallon without using co2,

yeah, i so i guess i can say, i use 2 parts flourite to 1 part sand and rock mixture, im hopin this goes well,

we'll see,


----------

